# 1.2.1 Proven Intermedius with Vivarium



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Mitchell Kaliner - Westchester County, NY 

Species - R. imitator 'Intermedius' 
Line/Origin - Tarlton
Code - 1.2.1
Age - Approximately 1 year
Quantity - 2
Price - $300
Group Prices - Entire group for $300, vivarium is $50, making the total $350. I would much rather sell the frogs with the vivarium, so they can raise their current tads to froglets.
Preferred Payment Method - Cash/PayPal
Shipping Rates & information - If these are not sold to someone local within 3 weeks I will most likely ship them. 

Other information about the frogs - This group of frogs is proven. They have laid many clutches of eggs, some of which I have pulled, and others were hidden from me. They have raised 2 tadpoles to very healthy froglets. One of these froglets is included in the group, and is several months old. The other froglet was sold to another member recently. They are currently raising a few tadpoles as of now, which is why I want these frogs sold with the vivarium.

Information about the Vivarium - This vivarium is mature and thriving. It as many brom morphs and other nice plants. It also has several moss species which are thriving. The vivarium does have snails, but I have been removing them every time I see them for the past few months. The snails have done no damage to the plants or frogs. Much more information about the vivarium can be found here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/58420-mitchs-20h-verts.html

Pictures:









The froglet



























The vivarium (has grown in much more since this picture was taken.)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 1.2.1 Proven Intermedius and Vivarium*

Do you have pictures of the frogs?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: 1.2.1 Proven Intermedius and Vivarium*



Happy_Frogger said:


> Do you have pictures of the frogs?


Yes, just posted them.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

If you decide to ship, please let me know


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Happy_Frogger said:


> If you decide to ship, please let me know


Okay, I'll send you a PM in 3 weeks if they are not sold by then.


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Not a bad deal. Wish you were closer.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Spoken for.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Forgot to post here but these were sold. Thanks.


----------

